# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Comment empcher l'IP 169.254.. ?

## Papy_CPC1512

Bonjour  tous,

J'avoue ne pas savoir quel est le Forum le plus appropri pour mon problme....Vista ou rseau ?

Je me connecte  internet via une LIVEBOX toute neuve (et change 3 fois). Alors que ma connexion a dj bien fonctionn, pourquoi du jour au lendemain et sans nouvelle installation (soft ou matrielle) ni mise  jour (Windows Update), au dmarrage suivant, Vista ne trouve plus l'adresse IP usuelle 192.168.XXXXXX et force en IP 169.254.XXXXXX (APIPA) avec plus aucune connexion possible ? C'est la 3me fois en 1 mois et sans aucun avertissement ! ::cry:: 

La 1re fois, j'ai reformat
La seconde le problme s'est rsolu tout seul sans savoir comment et pourquoi.... ::oops:: 
La 3me s'est maintenant !

Mes diffrentes recherches m'ont conduit  vrifier dans la base de registre toutes les entres 169.254.XXXXXX....or il n'y en a plus ! Rassurez vous je n'est rien supprim [notament les entres CurrentControlSetXXX qui affichent bien IP 192.168.XXXXXX et Apipa IPautoconfig est bloqu sur 0.0.0.0]  ::lol:: 

Ma config :
Vista service pack 1; 
LIVEBOX Sagem
Chipset : NVidia Networking Controller sur carte Asus P5N T version 2.46
L'option de mise en veille de la carte rseau est dsactive.

Alors ce problme, est-il pour Vista ou rseau ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

rseau  100%

tout ce qui est 169.254.X.X est une adresse APIPA (Automatique). ca veut dire que ton pc n'arrives pas  obtenir une ip et donc au bout de 3 minutes, il se cre une ip perso.(edit: bon en fait, tu connais  ::aie:: )

pas besoin de formater, c'est jsute une question de configuration soit de ta carte reseau (mettre une ip en dur) soit du DHCP de ta livebox.
je serais toi, je la mettrai en dur sur ton pc. c'est le plus rapide et vu que t'as un petit reseau perso, ce ne sera pas genant pour les evolutions et SURTOUT pour tout ce qui est redirection de ports, etc, c'est plus facile avec une ip fixe car je suis pas sr que la livebox fasse de la reservation d'adresse

----------


## Papy_CPC1512

Bonjour Louis-Guillaume,

Toujours toi le plus rapide.... ::zekill:: 

Les prarmtrages d'IP, sous rseau et DNS en dur dj fait ! sans succs
Les commandes Ping, Netsh, dj fait sans succs

Pour paramtrer le DHCP de la box...s'est plus dur car IE n'arrive pas ouvrir la page 192.168.1.1 et encore moins le login de la livebox donc ...suis je bloqu ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Pour paramtrer le DHCP de la box...s'est plus dur car IE n'arrive pas ouvrir la page 192.168.1.1 et encore moins le login de la livebox donc ...suis je bloqu ?


telecharge firefox mobile et utilise le. ensuite si le login marche pas, appelle le support, c'est pas normal j'imagine  ::):

----------


## Papy_CPC1512

Appeler les services techniques .......!!!! ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  dj fait et sans succs !

La premire fois que cela m'est arriv j'ai pu obtenir 3 RDV tlphoniques d'au moins 1 heure chaque, pour m'entendre dire que :
- soit "c'est le cble "RJ45 CATEGORIE 5 BLINDE....blablabla" qui est HS"
- soit "vous n'avez pas une ancienne version XP  installer ?"
Au passage, bons princes, ils m'ont fait chang la live box 3 fois....ROYAL   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Papy_CPC1512

Bon voil le fin mot du PB....

Le problme semblait provenir de la distance de la livebox et l'ordinateur !
La distance entre les 2 est pourtant infrieure  10 m en cble CAT 5 (C'est pas grand chez moi,  peine 350m ::lol:: , mais c'est la distance ncessaire pour relier la box qui est en bas et l'ordi en haut)

J'utilise le conditionnel car bisarement, aprs avoir dplac l'ordi en bas juste  ct de la box (cble d'origine de 1.5m) la connexion  parfaitement bien fonctionne tous ces derniers jours.
En confiance depuis lundi, j'ai re dplac en haut l'ordi et tout re-fonctionne (sauf mes enceintes sic !). Bien entendu je n'ai pas touch au cble de 10m qui circule derrire les murs et plafonds....

Peut-tre dois-je envisager qlq chose deplus puissant ? Un modem routeur/switch ?
(Le switch c'est pour servir toutes les pices du 350m avec vue sur la tour Eiffel)

----------


## arnauddu30

En haut a en bat tu utilise le mme cble 
Si cest le cas cest peut tre un cour circuits dans ton cble qui provoque tout tes problmes (en surface srement le fait de brancher dbrancher rglerai donc le problme temporairement)

----------

